
Brain structural and functional correlates of smartphone addiction - bookofjoe
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0306460319313802?via%3Dihub
======
daveyb
Studies like this feel like they highlight interesting correlations but
nowhere near directional causality. Am I misguided?

~~~
bookofjoe
No, you're spot-on.

